# 2x2 CLL Sites?



## soccerking813 (Apr 3, 2009)

Are there any sites that show shortened algs for the 2x2 cube? It would be very helpful to me if anyone knows of them. I couldn't find any on this site, because CLL is not a long enough search term, and none were easily found via a google search.
And I can't use YouTube videos, because my internet connection sucks.
Thanks.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 3, 2009)

Try the wiki.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't know. Try to watch Rowe's youtube videos on CLL. I watched those and then made my own charts so i can learn them.
Just try to get on to a YouTube enabled computer


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 3, 2009)

It is not the computer, and even if that were the problem, then I still wouldn't be able to get a new computer.
And I guess I will look through the wiki's CLL algs. It will take a long time though.


----------



## shelley (Apr 3, 2009)

Hah that's funny, try to get on a YouTube enabled computer when all he's looking for is a list of algorithms.

Something like http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/EGCase_1.html maybe?


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 3, 2009)

Erik's page doesn't really explain the recognition though, which is really important (unless you already know that, and you just need the algs).

I made up some .docs while I was learning CLL that I could send you if you wanted. (They have Rowe's algs)


----------

